# Illinois Hay Market Report--6 May 2010



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hay Market Report as of May 6, 2010

All hay prices quoted dollars per ton FOB the farm, small square bales
unless otherwise noted. Straw quoted in dollars per bale and by the ton.
This report was based on the sale of 1775 tons.

The demand for Illinois hay was moderate to good, as sales activity was
moderate, with prices mostly steady. Demand was good from the dairy
sector and moderate for the beef and horse interests. Many buyers were
buying smaller amounts of hay as they were getting close to putting
their livestock out to pasture. Also many producers had either run out
of hay or had very low inventories. The warmest April in history allowed
the alfalfa crop to get a good start in the southern part of the state.
A few Illinois producers got a chance to harvest their first cutting of
alfalfa before the rain started to fall last weekend, whether it was put
into the silo, or made into dry hay or baylage. According to the Illinois
Weather and Crops report released by the Illinois Field Office of the
National Ag Statistics Service, as of May 2nd, there had been 6% of the
first cutting of alfalfa harvested in Illinois, compared to 1% last year
and the five year average of 3%. The demand for wheat straw was good,
with light supplies. Livestock producers were the largest users, but
interest was growing from the landscaping industry.

Northern: Northern Illinois hay trading was moderate to active with
prices steady. Demand was moderate with light offerings. Straw prices
were steady, with moderate to good demand and light offerings. Premium
Alfalfa 160-200, 165-185; Good Alfalfa 160-180, 150-165 in big squares,
110-145 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 100-120, 100-120 in big squares,
80-100 in big rounds; Utility Alfalfa 40-60, 60 in big squares, 40-60
in big rounds. Premium Mix 160-200, 165-175 in big squares; Good Mix
140-160, 140-160 in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Mix 100-120, 
90-110 in big squares, 60-80 in big rounds; Utility 40-60, 60-80 in
big squares, 40-60 in big rounds. Premium Grass 140-160; 130 in big
squares; Good Grass 120-140, 120-130 in big squares and 70-80 in big
rounds; Fair Grass 80-100, 100 in big squares, 60-80 in big rounds;
Utility 40-60, 60-80 for big squares and 50 in big rounds. Straw prices
were 2.50-3.50 per bale in small squares, 125-150 per ton in small
squares, with large squares 100-130, and big rounds at 90-110.

Central: Central Illinois hay sales were moderate, with prices mostly
steady. Demand was moderate to good with light offerings. Straw prices
were mostly steady, with good demand and light offerings. Premium Alfalfa
160-200, 170-185 in big squares; Good Alfalfa 140-160, 130-165 in big
squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 100-120, 55-60 in big rounds,
80-100 in big squares; Utility Alfalfa 40-60, 60-80 in big squares, and
40-55 in big rounds. Premium Mix 160-180, 140-160 in big squares; Good
Mix 140-160, 110-140 in big squares, 100-110 in big rounds; Fair Mix
80-100, 100-120 in big squares, 75-85 in big rounds; Utility Mix 40-60, 
40-55 in big rounds. Premium Grass 120-160, 100-130 in big squares, 100
in big rounds; Good Grass 120-140, 100-120 in big squares, 80-100 in big
rounds; Fair Grass 80-100, 65-80 in big squares and 40-60 in big rounds;
Utility 40-60, 60-65 in big squares, 45-50 in big rounds. Straw prices
were 2.50-3.50 per bale, 120-150 per ton in small squares and 90-120 in
big squares and 70-90 in big rounds.

Southern: Southern Illinois producers reported hay trading was moderate
to active with moderate demand, with prices mostly steady. Straw prices
were mostly steady, with good demand and light offerings. Premium
Alfalfa was 180-200, 170-190 in big squares; Good Alfalfa 135-160, 
140-145 in big squares, 90-100 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 100-120, 
90-110 big squares, 75-85 in big rounds; Utility Alfalfa 40-60, 80 in
big squares and 40-60 in big rounds. Premium Mix 160-180, 140-160 big
squares; Good Mix 140-160, 120-140 in big squares, 100 in big rounds;
Fair Mix 100-120, 90-110 in big squares, 70-85 in big rounds; Utility
Mix 40-60, 40-50 in big rounds. Premium Grass 130-160, 100-120 in big
squares; Good Grass 110-130, 100-120 in big squares, 80-85 in big
rounds; Fair Grass 80-100, 45-60 in big rounds, 80 in big squares;
Utility Grass 40-60, 30-50 in big rounds. Straw was 2.50-3.50 per bale;
90-120 per ton in big squares, 70-90 in big rounds and 120-160 in small
squares.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

For Comparison.

JC_GR310
Jefferson City, MO Thu May 06, 2010 MO Dept of Ag-USDA Market News

Missouri Weekly Hay Summary - Week ending 05/07/2010

Spring pastures have been seeing less than stellar spring growth in some 
areas of the state; near 37 percent of pastures in the south central region 
of the state are currently rated in poor condition. Reports have also come 
in of poor wheat conditions in many areas of the state as well. Given the 
great amount of hay that was feed over the past winter this isn't exactly 
how many farmers had hoped the new growing season would kick off. Most areas 
have plenty of moisture but could really use more days of sun in order for 
grass to really pop up before cutting. Many farmers did make it to the fields 
in the last week mostly in the southern half of the state getting started 
with the fist cutting of Alfalfa. Early reports are that yield has been light 
as growth was short due again to the last couple weeks of cool wet cloudy 
weather. The supply of hay is light to moderate, demand moderate, and prices 
steady. Missouri Department of Agriculture has a hay directory available for 
both buyers and sellers. To be listed, or for a directory, visit, 
Missouri Hay Directory (All prices f.o.b. and per ton unless 
specified and on most recent reported sales prices listed as round bales 
based generally on 5x6 bales with weights of approximately 1200-1500 lbs)

Supreme quality Alfalfa (RFV>185) 150.00-185.00 
Premium quality Alfalfa (RFV170-180) 140.00-175.00 
Fair to Good quality Alfalfa (RFV130-170) large round bales 75.00-140.00 
Small, Large squares 90.00-150.00 
Good quality mixed Alfalfa and grass small square bales 3.50-5.00 per bale; 
30.00-60.00 per large round bale.

Good to Premium quality Prairie hay mostly small squares 80.00-125.00
Fair to good quality Prairie hay mostly large round bales 35.00-75.00

Good to Premium quality Brome 90.00-150.00; Good quality Brome 50.00-120.00
Fair quality Brome some mixed with grass 30.00-50.00 per large round bale

Good to Premium Mixed Grass hay 60.00-120.00 
Good quality Mixed Grass hay 40.00-80.00 
Fair to Good quality Mixed Grass hay 15.00-40.00 per large round bale

Fair to Good quality Bluestem 40.00 per large round bale

Fair to Good quality Bermuda grass 70.00-100.00 per ton

Good quality Timothy Hay 3.50-5.00 per small square bale

Wheat straw 2.00-4.00 per small square bale

Source: MO Dept of Ag-USDA Market News Service, Jefferson City, MO
Tony Hancock, Market Reporter, 573-751-5618
24 Hour Recorded Report 1-573-522-9244
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/JC_GR310.txt

For more Grain Market News: 
www.ams.usda.gov/LSMarketNews

0737cst md


----------

